# WTF Paw Day?



## CrazyLee (May 20, 2011)

I keep seeing these pictures on FA celebrating "Paw day".

What the fuck is a Paw Day? Is it day for foot fetishists to rub their fetish into my face? So you like animal feet, that's not disturbing at all.

Do not want.


----------



## Alstor (May 20, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> What the fuck is a Paw Day? Is it day for foot fetishists to rub their fetish into my face?


 Yup.


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

Paw day is a day where all the paw freaks can get out and murr purr to their hearts delight and shove their stupid fetish in everybody's face.[sometimes literally]

& yes, I remember seeing a photo of a cat's paw with "paw fetish" in the tags


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2011)

Everyday is paw day for me. I am no more excited than I usually am.


----------



## CannotWait (May 20, 2011)

Is today Paw Day?


----------



## SnowFox (May 20, 2011)

Our sinful pawing will bring on the rapture.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Is today Paw Day?


 
You didn't read the memo?


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> Our sinful pawing will bring on the rapture.


 
Bring it on, cyberdemon.


----------



## CannotWait (May 20, 2011)

Grycho said:


> You didn't read the memo?


 
But is it today? What date? Is it one of those every day holidays?


----------



## Stealthy (May 20, 2011)

One of the people I'm watching did paw day. I don't get it either. She's not a foot fetishist...I think...


----------



## anero (May 20, 2011)

There can't be a coincidence about the fact that today is Paw Day and tomorrow's the end of the world.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> But is it today? What date? Is it one of those every day holidays?


 
Do you, like, not know how to read dates or something?


----------



## Volkodav (May 20, 2011)

Grycho said:


> You didn't read the memo?


 Hnnngh the comments in that journal

For those of you who hate me, now is the time you have my permission to fucking kill me


----------



## CannotWait (May 20, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Do you, like, not know how to read dates or something?


 
I know now.


----------



## Alstor (May 20, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Bring it on, cyberdemon.


 Coincidentally, there's a paw in that picture.


----------



## anero (May 20, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Ironically, there's a paw in that picture.


 
That looks more like a hand with claws to me


----------



## CannotWait (May 20, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Ironically, there's a paw in that picture.


 
What? Where? All I see is the hand of a cyber-demon.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Ironically, there's a paw in that picture.


 
Coincidentally... not ironically.

lrn2irony


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 20, 2011)

Paw day paw day
gotta get down on paw day
and get stoned


----------



## CannotWait (May 20, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Paw day paw day
> gotta get down on paw day
> and get stoned


 
That reminds me! I think I might have eaten pot brownies at school today. They were good though.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 20, 2011)

Paw day is a great day to celebrate.

Even if you don't like paws, it's an excuse to party

party all night and don't stop even when the world ends tomorrow


----------



## Don (May 20, 2011)

Yet another 'FA event' I couldn't give a flying fuck about.



CannotWait said:


> That reminds me! I think I might have eaten pot brownies at school today. They were good though.


 
How do you 'think' you ate pot brownies? Do you just randomly go around stealing peoples' food?


----------



## CannotWait (May 20, 2011)

Don said:


> How do you 'think' you ate pot brownies? Do you just randomly go around stealing peoples' food?


 
We had a party in my business class and some kid brought brownies. My school is renowned for being a school full of potheads, so by default the brownies _had to have had_ marijuana in them.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 20, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> Paw day paw day
> gotta get down on paw day
> and get stoned


 
Stoned meaning the brutal punishment, not the act of getting high off of marijuana.


----------



## Stealthy (May 20, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Stoned meaning the brutal punishment, not the act of getting high off of marijuana.



They're not mutally exclusive.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (May 20, 2011)

Generally they are

I mean in theory you COULD have both happen at once but like, WHEN?!

duuuuude


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 20, 2011)

PAW DAY?

*Stomps around and plays with toes*

Oh man I'm getting just _randy_.  :V


----------



## InflatedSnake (May 21, 2011)

It's Paw day Paw day gotta get down on Paw day.
Oh wait I'm not a paw fetishist.
And I'm a day late.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 21, 2011)

I spent the entire night saving macrophiliac porn. That sorta counts, right?


----------



## Jesie (May 21, 2011)

I don't like the avatars were the foot stomps on the poor fucker trying to get out of the way.


I don't even do this to ants you jackass. WATCH WHERE THE FUCK YOU STEP.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Bring it on, cyberdemon.


 That picture looks really suggesting.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 22, 2011)

Aww man, I missed it
Next year I will be sure to contribute some smut to this filthy fucking fetish pile c:
paws :3


----------



## Calemeyr (May 22, 2011)

This is why paypal won't do business with us. Or maybe it's the lax attitude in cub by the main site higher ups. Shit, man, is it so hard for these guys to get on that they need to look at animal feet? Or animal anything? I really don't understand furry erotic art, or hentai art, or anything else like that. Why do people need it? Aren't real people more attractive? How is a drawing arousing? Why do so many nerds like this stuff?


----------



## Luca (May 22, 2011)

More like "Paw off day!" amiright? :V


----------



## Satur1n (Jul 1, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> So you like animal feet, that's not disturbing at all.



You're on FA and you're telling me you're into ponies for non-disturbing reasons? I smell a degree of hypocrisy.


----------



## Satur1n (Jul 1, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> This is why paypal won't do business with us. Or maybe it's the lax attitude in cub by the main site higher ups. Shit, man, is it so hard for these guys to get on that they need to look at animal feet? Or animal anything? I really don't understand furry erotic art, or hentai art, or anything else like that. Why do people need it? Aren't real people more attractive? How is a drawing arousing? Why do so many nerds like this stuff?



Boy did you pick the wrong site.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 1, 2012)

Double post! 10 points!
1 year necro! 30 points!
Lurker bonus! 80 points!

SUPER COMBO BONUS! 400 POINTS!


----------



## Corto (Jul 1, 2012)

Satur1n said:


> You're on FA and you're telling me you're into ponies for non-disturbing reasons? I smell a degree of hypocrisy.


I can't believe it took you one year to thought that one up. 

Locked.


----------

